# shelf receivers



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

so what do you guys think of this receiver

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8455138&type=product&id=1184767919298

my setup will consist of a dayton apa150, powering my dayton BR-1S's eventually, but i'm hoping this receiver will suffice for the time being (as it has 50rms x2 @ 6 ohms....it has what i need, an aux in for the output of my computer, as well as RCA line out's (1 pair) to go from the receiver to the amplifier....

i'm somewhat concerned with the 10% THD, but i'm not too sure if that would affect the RCA line out, since i will not be using this receiver for amplification purposes.....but could that factor into the THD of the RCA line out?? i think this 10% may be reduced a bit (if it is noticable at all), since my speakers are a nominal 8 ohms

i'm looking to stay under 150 bucks for now....if anyone has any suggestions, lemme know....


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Why not use a decent receiver? There's a few at a similar price point to the shelf system you listed and you aren't paying for crappy speakers you won't use.

http://www.onecall.com/ProductSearch.aspx?N=257+1581+723


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

i thought of that, but i really don't have the space for a wide & deep A/V receiver....i'm looking to place this receiver either on my dresser or my desk.....

i'll consider it my options, but for now, i'm particularly interested in small shelf receivers....


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

pontiacbird said:


> i thought of that, but i really don't have the space for a wide & deep A/V receiver....i'm looking to place this receiver either on my dresser or my desk.....
> 
> i'll consider it my options, but for now, i'm particularly interested in small shelf receivers....


That sharp would be just as deep as a decent stereo receiver. Wouldn't sound NEARLY as good or have the versatility though. As mentioned before the Denon DRA-297 or 397 would be your best bet... or something similar. 

http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3365.asp


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp=40159585&source=k9470


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

MIAaron said:


> http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp=40159585&source=k9470


Thats the one i got


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Check out the micro onkyos here

http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/ONKCS415


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Check out the micro onkyos here
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/ONKCS415


that one is purty, i looked at the others too, they look great...

you guys are gonna be a bit disappointed though, i went out the other day and bought this one at best buy....

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8208717&type=product&id=1165610947914

it was 77 bucks, and I had a 30 dollar gift card....so total came to 53 bucks.....talk about budget...for what it is, i probably overspent  cuz i'm not using the speakers that came with the set.....

for now, this will hold me over, it's got a bit more power than the one i was using, (which was putting out about 4-5 watts @ 8 ohms, while this one is a solid 10 or so i think.....the output difference is actually quite noticable, even though it's a few watts....and once the APA150 goes on sale at PE, i should be set, as this receiver has the rca output that I need.....

so far, i'm happy with the receiver.....it also has some very limited eq functions, but what i like most is that it can be defeated, so i can control it somewhat from my windows media (which eq is ehh to start with, but is better than nothing....i'm also planning on getting a new computer teamed up with a medium budget soundcard to give myself some room to build upon

the cd player this unit has, i'd venture to say, is crap, as it is noisy as hell....i don't mind, since i don't use CD's so much anymore (i rip the wavs to my computer)......


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

pontiacbird said:


> ... so i can control it somewhat from my windows media (which eq is ehh to start with, but is better than nothing....


The windows media player eq makes me cry. when you just turn it on, don't even change anything, just turn it on, it immediately adds audible disortion. sickening.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

Xander said:


> The windows media player eq makes me cry. when you just turn it on, don't even change anything, just turn it on, it immediately adds audible disortion. sickening.


i've had that problem as well, it's just fine for minor eq'ing, but once you add 6+ (guestimation) or so db's anywhere, it's a problem.....in moderation, it does a decent job


----------

